# Compliments!



## Reichelina (Feb 15, 2016)

In a room full of arts and masterpieces, I would choose to stare at you. 




"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 15, 2016)

you make the world a better place.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 15, 2016)

Wait, who am I complimenting? Eh, I'll just think of a person, but leave out the person. 

Your eyes, they shine like the sunrise over a bog. Brown and green like a monster rising from the depths. I get to see the best side of you. Your strengths are not vanities. Your beauty is functional. Every piece of you is born from necessity. Alone, you have survived, with no one to depend upon. 

I don't want to protect you, because you don't need saving.


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 16, 2016)

You're okay..


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 16, 2016)

Do you know how special you really are?


----------



## Gofa (Feb 16, 2016)

You rarely know how special you are

And i rarely really know how special you are

Yet i could conclude that you rear has a specialness to it


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello Reichelina

'I am lost in the dark forest of my soul and I was hoping you might have a torch.'

Either that or: 'That was a great party; what did you say your name was?'

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Wait, who am I complimenting? Eh, I'll just think of a person, but leave out the person.
> 
> Your eyes, they shine like the sunrise over a bog. Brown and green like a monster rising from the depths. I get to see the best side of you. Your strengths are not vanities. Your beauty is functional. Every piece of you is born from necessity. Alone, you have survived, with no one to depend upon.
> 
> I don't want to protect you, because you don't need saving.



No one in particular. 
Just think of some very nice compliments you can ever say.  
Everyone needs to be complimented every now and then. Haha.  

Just to counter the other thread "Insults". Haha. 




"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Reichelina
> 
> 'I am lost in the dark forest of my soul and I was hoping you might have a torch.'
> 
> ...



The compliment does not have to be for me. 
Any random compliment will do.  

But if those were for me, my heart is filled with bliss. [emoji5]




"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## Greimour (Feb 16, 2016)

Compliments are harder than insults. They are often corny, cheesy, under appreciated and awkward.

When it comes to compliments though, people tend to think of the obvious. Which is to say, compliments aimed at the opposite sex which often border on chat up lines.

Compliments I am most likely to use would be like:

1. The meal was excellent. Thank you.
2. Oh, nice room [could be living room or kitchen]. Did you decorate/design it yourself?

And compliments such as those. The type that aren't necessarily aimed at the opposite gender. The kind of compliments that show respect, admiration or help convey other genuine feelings.

3. I wish I had your brain.
4. Your ability with the written language is amazing.
5. Wow, your skill in art leaves me astounded. So jealous. [Abby]
...etc.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

You have the most beautiful eyes I've ever seen.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 16, 2016)

> 1. The meal was excellent. Thank you.


Manners change, as a boy I was taught never to make any comment about meals. There was a sort of logic, if one complimented one meal and not the next there was an implication that the second was poor, or at least not as good.

Rather than making personal comments about appearance I tend to compliment choices. Most people's eyes are beautiful if you look carefully, in fact most people are if you really look, and physical appearance is not something we have much control over. However 'That scarf and jacket go well together' or even, 'That scarf compliments your eyes' are about something the person has chosen, probably deliberately.

I do like a nice, positive thread


----------



## Greimour (Feb 16, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> Manners change, as a boy I was taught never to make any comment about meals. There was a sort of logic, if one complimented one meal and not the next there was an implication that the second was poor, or at least not as good.



I tend to use it for special/unique situations. Example: First Christmas Dinner at GF's parents house [cooked by the mother]. 

Other than those kind of special circumstances, I just thank for each meal made for me. Saved me the job, so I am always thankful when that happens ^_^


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> Manners change, as a boy I was taught never to make any comment about meals. There was a sort of logic, if one complimented one meal and not the next there was an implication that the second was poor, or at least not as good.
> 
> Rather than making personal comments about appearance I tend to compliment choices. Most people's eyes are beautiful if you look carefully, in fact most people are if you really look, and physical appearance is not something we have much control over. However 'That scarf and jacket go well together' or even, 'That scarf compliments your eyes' are about something the person has chosen, probably deliberately.
> 
> I do like a nice, positive thread



Wow. I've never really thought about that. Made so much sense.
Thank you for that.  

I love learning from other people.


----------



## Plasticweld (Feb 16, 2016)

The art of listening.

Being hard of hearing, I read lips.  It is funny the effect it has because you not only watch someone's lips as they speak but also some of the other subtle signs.  I have studied body language and interrogation techniques as a hobby for years so pay attention to any small movements and posturing. How you move your eyes, or your head, what you do with your hands, the facial expressions.  The result is that someone knows you are paying attention to them, your not thinking of something else or pondering the next thing to say, but are very intent on "their" words it creates and instant bond. 

Women always think I am hitting on them, guys think I respect them right away.  I have found there are no words that hold the same magic as the art of just listening to what someone has to say when asked a question that requires an honest answer, that and making sure that your talking about them and not yourself.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

I love listening to you.


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 16, 2016)

I hate you less than I hate most people.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you for changing the toilet paper roll.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 16, 2016)

I want to spoon with you as much as Yoda wants to ride Luke.

Unashamedly stealing from Deadpool.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 16, 2016)

To everyone in particular:

If there were hundreds of chocolates in a box to choose from, you'd be the chocolate I'd choose.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

If I had the option to marry Bill Gates or you, I will think 70 times, but then I'd marry you.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 16, 2016)

Save money. There's no need to buy blush from the way I've seen you smile. :sunny::redface:


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 16, 2016)

[h=2]I had a nightmare yesterday and I couldn't sleep. I was scared and I began crying. Just thinking about you comforted me. You are the light of my life and my whole world would be crashing down without you. Thank you for everything.[/h]


----------



## Hairball (Feb 16, 2016)

It's so good to kmow I share the same planet with you.

If more people were like you, I'd be a lot happier.

Dammit, they broke your mold, didn't they?


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

You are the book that I will never get tired of reading. I want to know you more and more.


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 16, 2016)

You make me laugh.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 17, 2016)

InstituteMan said:


> You make me laugh.


That might be a compliment; or an insult.


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 17, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> That might be a compliment; or an insult.



The devil is in the details, and the compliment is in the context.


----------



## UtopiasCult (Feb 17, 2016)

_You have the most striking eyes I've ever seen. _

This I took as a compliment because well a) most people say my eyes are too sharp, too piercing / makes them uncomfortable and b) seeing as the guy had travelled pretty much around the world first with military and then as an engineering consultant I think he'd have seen quite a few not-so-typical eyes before.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 17, 2016)

InstituteMan said:


> The devil is in the details, and the compliment is in the context.


So keep the context vague so another can imagine what they will, and since they likely will anyway one can always stand on the assertion they were well-meaning


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 17, 2016)

I love how strong you are. You are my source of strength.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 17, 2016)

I'll be sure to kill you LAST. >:}


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 17, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I'll be sure to kill you LAST. >:}



[video=youtube;jYfrBci04I0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYfrBci04I0[/video]


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 11, 2016)

You have been a very nice host.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 11, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> You have been a very nice host.


A compliment for wf?

You are almost perfect in every way.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 11, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> A compliment for wf?
> 
> .



Well the thread is for ANY compliment actually.

But yeah, my previous post is something I'd say to the forum and everyone on here. 

This forum rocks because we have a common denominator which happens to be a huge part of ourselves. (For me at least..) 
Not everyone you meet likes literature, poems and art, you know. 

I love, love, love, when I read posts of your work and how passionate you all are.

Writing is my way to express what i feel, especially those things I can't say directly. I love doing it. And seeing people do what they love just blows me away. 

Words. Mean. A. Lot. To. Me.*

And people who appreciate all these..... Wow. 

I'm so talkative. My point is I love you all. Tee hee. 

~~~
*Words sometimes fail. In those times, a kiss and a hug can save the day. Xoxo.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 11, 2016)

"If the power ever went out in my life, you'd always be my flashlight."


----------



## escorial (Mar 11, 2016)

Your the closest thing to heaven on earth


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 11, 2016)

My daughter as a little girl watching her mother chop up some kindling with a felling axe said;
"Oh mum, you're so  ... *womanly!*"

I think it was a compliment


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 11, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> I'm so talkative. My point is I love you all. Tee hee.
> 
> ~~~
> *Words sometimes fail. In those times, a kiss and a hug can save the day. Xoxo.



Love you too. 

XOXO

...Speaking for all of us, of course...


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 11, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Love you too.
> 
> XOXO
> 
> ...Speaking for all of us, of course...



Aww. Thanks Crowley and WF! Hugs!!!!


----------



## escorial (Mar 11, 2016)

u Avin a gir-raff


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 12, 2016)

You're not nearly as horrid as I thought you were.


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 12, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> You're not nearly as horrid as I thought you were.



That goes along with "I never did believe those nasty rumors about you.":smile:


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 12, 2016)

You make me want to be a better person.


----------



## The Green Shield (Mar 12, 2016)

You like gritty villains/anti-heroes. Good to know I'm not the only one who like that kind of stuff.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 14, 2016)

I would totally date you in minecraft.


----------



## BobtailCon (Mar 15, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I would totally date you in minecraft.



I want to ask, but I also don't want to.


----------

